# HP PSC 2110 problem



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I just received a used HP PSC 2110. When I turn it on, it starts a self test. During this test, it makes grinding noises for about a minute. Then on the display it says "1 Copy 100%" and the three green lights on top keep blinking.

If you would like it, I might be able to post a sound recording of it turning on.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Check all the paper feed areas, the paper trays, and inside the cartridge area for any foreign objects.

Also make sure the scanner doesn't have its lock engaged, if it has one.

Troubleshooting: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/solveCategory?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=79488&lang=en&


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

The paper tray works fine. The printer grabbs the paper and it runs through.

The scanner lights up when you first turn on the printer and moves about 3 inches and then back, but then during the "Self Test" the scanner light wants to move, but it doesn't. It sits and makes a grinding sound. I don't understand why it can move upon turn on, but not move during the self test. The self test tries to complete for about a minite and then stops. The scanner light turns off. Doesn't the light say on all the time?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you're pretty sure its the scanner assembly is where the grinding noise is coming from?

FYI, I have a fairly expensive HP Officejet 7110 sitting under the bench here. Almsot every review of it is negative of the scanner failing or numerous other problems. From what I've read and seen the HP All-in-ones are very problematic, there was something a while back about a lawsuit against HP for the PSC units.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Have you ever opened it up?

Should I try to open up my 2110?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

They've never been mine, except this 7110 which a customer left - its still under warranty but he was so fed up with HP and the unit that he didn't want it. They're too cheap to pay me to work on one so I've never done it.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it safe to open them up?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yup, no hazards except the glass corners may be a little sharp. Actually I think I have open one up once, didn't fix it myself though - bad electronics it turned out to be.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll go ahead and try to open it up.

I get the error message "Scanner failure. Turn off then on again".

Any idea how much it could cost to get fixed or looked at?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not a clue. Is it possible the unit has warranty?


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I doubt it since there is a REFURBISHED sticker on the back.

Any idea how to get the scanner part open? (I can post some pictures of how the printer came appart if you would like)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

From memory I think they have a few screws on the back or bottom, then its snaps out - lots of clips holding it I think. 

I don't think you'll be successful though. It probably will need parts, and those will likely be electronic rather then mechanical.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I just want to see if it is hung up on something.

There is only 1 screw in the upper left corner that is visible at all (top and bottom sides).

I wish I could just disable the scanner. I only really want the printer anyway.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm not sure on this but I think if even if you unplug the scanner it will throw up an error that there is an issue with the scanner.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

There are three cable that come off of the top scanner part that plug into socket on the bottom printer part. They are all securely in.

Should I try unplugging them and see what happens?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Alright, I opened it up.

The problem with the scanner is that it does not stop at the end of it's travel (the side where it rests).

The printer does not respond to anything that you do. The display says "1 Copy 100%". I try pressing cancel, but nothing happens. The three lights (Best/Normal/Fast - for copies) keep flashing.

Any idea if this can be fixed?

Any idea how much$ Where?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can it be fixed? Yes.
How much? Don't know.
Where? Don't know.

You can buy printers so cheap these days it hardly worth the effort and money for it to be fixed.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Alright.

Is there a sensor or switch that stops the scanner or is it only the motor?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There'd be a sensor of some kind so it'd know the position of the scanner, but again I'd don't know where it'd be on that unit.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I will open up the scanner again.

My only problem is that I cannot get the corner open on the bottom right corner (under the bottom of the button area).

Any idea how to get it open?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is there a screw in the middle of the keypad? On some there's a cover that pops off the keypad.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

What might I use to get it off? (a screw driver/knife)


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

I have(had) a HP 2110. Nothing but problems from the beginning, software related to the scanner. HP had many updates. After a year, it started doing what yours does. I would take the top off, grab the scanner bar and force it back and forth the full length a couple times. Put it back together and it would work for about a month. Then same thing. After the 5th time, I threw it down in the cellar.

You have to pop the cover off the 'Button' area. There is a screw or two under there. Then, in the front, on the right side, is an internal clip. Use a small screwdriver in the seam to release it. There may be two, I forget. 

The printer always worked great and I wish the scanner could be disabled. Let me know if you figure out a way. 

The only thing I could figure that tells the scanner where to stop, is when the light shines on the white line on the inside of the top cover. Just a guess. 


moper


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you very much moper. You gave me the insight I needed.

I have not found a way to only use the printer. If I do, I will post what I did.

Wish me luck.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Alright, I popped off the keypad cover plate. I could not get the silver button part off, so I broke away a little plastic. I left 2 of the 3 screws in. 

I'll take some pictures of what the inside looks like. Any special requests?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its good we actually have another person with the same unit, that'll make it much easier.


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Since there are no picture requests, I will button it up and try it again.

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## nubuilder (Jan 7, 2005)

I cleaned off the white strip. The light still doesn't stop.

I'll clean it again and see what happens.


----------

